# how long after rips pin to any fat?



## Tren4Life (May 14, 2013)

Just wondering if the fat in my oatmeal and protein powder with almond milk  is affecting my rips? If so what should my first meal be and how long after my pin till I can have any kind of fat?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2013)

shouldnt too much.  

if you added a couple pieces of bacon than hell no.  but i try to use gh when there is no eating 20 min before the dose and 40min after.  I know we all have lives to live and work, kids, houses and shit but do the best you can.


----------



## grind4it (May 15, 2013)

For whatever it's worth I have run it everyway under the sun and I can tell no difference. I workout in the mornings and I don't train fasted....makes it hard to follow some of the Internet GH rules. 

When I'm on I can usually get down sub 8% with little thought in regards to the order of pinning and fats. My diet is clean and strick by most standards. I see a lot of guys over think the GH thing. I say pin that shit and it clean.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I am a classic over thinker .I am just about to board the Helios train so the clean part will tighten up for sure. I want to drop as much bf as I can before I try another cycle.


----------



## schultz1 (May 17, 2013)

pin and grow brother


----------

